
Lessons From America's War for the Greater Middle East - balbaugh
http://magazine.nd.edu/news/49015-lessons-from-america-s-war-for-the-greater-middle-east/
======
sdm
> ... unlike other major 20th century conflicts, it found the American people
> sitting on the sidelines

I'm sorry, but the American public has been sitting on the side lines for
almost all of the 20th century's major conflicts. Hell, the Second Congo War
(1998-2003) was the 3rd biggest conflict in the 20th century and it was barely
reported on. That conflict alone killed some 5 million people. Apathy towards
war is northing new.

